# Possible "pregnant" tiger barb



## SBDTHUR

I have had this tiger barb for about a month now, there is 4 of them and two have perticularly large stomaches. I have never seen them like this. Is this just something that's natural and I just don't realize it or are they really pregnant?


----------



## Damon

Barbs are egg-layers. They don't become "pregnant" but rather fill up with eggs.


----------



## SBDTHUR

Well yes that's what I meant by pregnant. So in that case should I put these in an isolation thing to catch the egg's when they lay them?


----------



## SBDTHUR

*Picture*

The one on the top is the larger one, the one on the bottom is just there for comparison.








Sorry for bluryness


----------



## FishHead

i have barbs as well. what i figured out is the larger, rounder ones are the females. the smaller, thinner ones are males. i thought the same thing with my barb, but its been like 6 months and no eggs yet or anything.i looked into barbs online and found that the females appear rounder and a tad larger


----------



## SBDTHUR

That's very helpful. Maybe if I put the male and the female together I can get them to breed. Ill give it a while. Thanks.


----------



## blcknwitecuban

i might be wrong but i think egg laying fish always have eggs in them but lay them when they have a mate to fertilize them.


----------



## Damon

blcknwitecuban said:


> i might be wrong but i think egg laying fish always have eggs in them but lay them when they have a mate to fertilize them.


Yes. Though they have to want to spawn. There can be any number of triggers for the process. Could be water temp, lighting cycle, water level, temp, almost anything.


----------



## Onepointeighty

has anyone on here bred barbs? im interested now. how difficult is it? what conditions do they want?

-vinny


----------

